# Deba maker I.D. help.



## Logan09 (Aug 1, 2022)

Picked up this deba by happenchance. The handle is generic and cheap but the kanji looks hand chiseled so I figured why not for $32. Maybe it's only worth that. Lol. Any help to naming manufacturer would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Logan09 (Aug 5, 2022)

Well after spending hours looking up random Deba's I got the sticker label translated as Shū Tanaka kama kōgyō. Which led me to Matsubara blades and the smith katsuto tanaka.


----------



## Atso_J (Aug 7, 2022)

The steel being blue 2 I'm guessing well worth over $32. Nice looking piece.


----------

